# What is Streamline Amnesty Program?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

This procedure helps American taxpayers who are at low-risk violations to become fully compliant without penalties. On September 1st, 2012, the IRS first offered the Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures – also known as the streamlined procedure. It was created to help American taxpayers who are at low-risk violations to become fully compliant without penalties.


----------

